# Hauled 4 times..



## MAC_WH0RE (Oct 21, 2006)

Haul 1: Tuesday 10/17 unveiling of nocturnELLE and browbeat

got:

wait till dark e/s
entremauve p/g
kitchsmas(sp) p/g
embraceable l/s (as a b2m)
green color corrector
loud lash in noisy black X 8 <3<3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




















 so much better than ANYTHING i have tried.
studio finish concealer in nc20
sashimi mimi l/s as a b2m
shadestick and lipgelee sets

Haul 2: Thursday 10/19 Release of Holiday

i got

3 pink lips
face brushes
eye brushes
viva glam pallete
intense eyes
smokey eyes
cool lips
sff in nc20
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 holy shiza its amazing
188 brush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



239 brush (had a mini from patternmaker brush set, loved it, got a full size)
plink! as a b2m
angel as a b2m
bombshell as a b2m
half n half as a b2m


Haul 3: today!

brow finisher in beige blonde
brow shader in walnut/ivorie
kids helping kids cards x 4 its for the kids!
studio mist blush in peach spritz
3 tan lips
3 red lips


got home, though..i need more...2 hours later, went back and got the pret a porter brush collection...

i should have saved for danse, jewelescent and everything else.

oh well.

as usual, no pics bc my camera doesnt wanna work after i dropped it in the pool (bad idea to sit on the edge of a pool when your drunk and take pics), hopefully getting another one soon =[



** edit :  i hated sashimi mimi, way too orange for me, so i brought it back and my amazing MA let me swap it for delish. i hope i like this one.

in other news.. my sff keeps running on me, so she told me #1 dont use so much fix+ (i use like 4-5 sprays haha), and to try blot powder loose instead of pressed. she gave me a sample of that.

she gave me some piggie samples also since im such a good customer and im still iffy on pigments.

golden olive (dont know why i think its golden lemon) filled to the top
lily white filled 1/2 
teal filled to the top
blue brown 1/2
copper sparkle full
and pink bronze full 


yay!


----------



## jpohrer (Oct 21, 2006)

You are going to have SOOOOOOO MUCH FUN playing with your new goodies!  Enjoy your great haul!


----------



## little teaser (Oct 21, 2006)

geee thats some haul tell me more about the shade stick and lipgelee sets i went on my haul today and didnt see them


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 21, 2006)

wow, great girl!!!


----------



## aziza (Oct 21, 2006)

Dannnnng! Enjoy!


----------



## Ksstavros (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_WH0RE* 

 
_Haul 1: Tuesday 10/17 unveiling of nocturnELLE and browbeat

got:

wait till dark e/s
entremauve p/g
kitchsmas(sp) p/g
embraceable l/s (as a b2m)
green color corrector
loud lash in noisy black X 8 <3<3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















 so much better than ANYTHING i have tried.
studio finish concealer in nc20
sashimi mimi l/s as a b2m
shadestick and lipgelee sets

Haul 2: Thursday 10/19 Release of Holiday

i got

3 pink lips
face brushes
eye brushes
viva glam pallete
intense eyes
smokey eyes
cool lips
sff in nc20
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 holy shiza its amazing
188 brush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



239 brush (had a mini from patternmaker brush set, loved it, got a full size)
plink! as a b2m
angel as a b2m
bombshell as a b2m
half n half as a b2m


Haul 3: today!

brow finisher in beige blonde
brow shader in walnut/ivorie
kids helping kids cards x 4 its for the kids!
studio mist blush in peach spritz
3 tan lips
3 red lips


got home, though..i need more...2 hours later, went back and got the pret a porter brush collection...

i should have saved for danse, jewelescent and everything else.

oh well.

as usual, no pics bc my camera doesnt wanna work after i dropped it in the pool (bad idea to sit on the edge of a pool when your drunk and take pics), hopefully getting another one soon =[_

 

GOOD LORD that's wonderful, but did you win the lottery.  I was at our pro store and our nordstrom's mac yesterday and i could have easily spent 1,000 dollars but kept it to like 140.00 and i am still battling myself from driving back and doing a second large haul but the finances just arent there


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ksstavros* 

 
_GOOD LORD that's wonderful, but did you win the lottery. I was at our pro store and our nordstrom's mac yesterday and i could have easily spent 1,000 dollars but kept it to like 140.00 and i am still battling myself from driving back and doing a second large haul but the finances just arent there_

 
lol, no I didnt win the lottery.
Both of my grandparents had terminal cancer. 
When my grandmother passed, she left me $100,000.
A year later when my grandfather died, he left me the rest of what they had. Grand totalling to over a million dollars.

My grandmother was a nurse, and my grandfather owned 10 car dealerships in NYC. 

So now, I am 17 years old, living on my own, heir to all 10 car dealerships the day I turn 18 (dec 14 of this year). Im paying for my college also, majoring in pharmacy. 

i know you didnt want my life story but you asked. lol


----------



## juli (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_WH0RE* 

 
_lol, no I didnt win the lottery.
Both of my grandparents had terminal cancer. 
When my grandmother passed, she left me $100,000.
A year later when my grandfather died, he left me the rest of what they had. Grand totalling to over a million dollars.

My grandmother was a nurse, and my grandfather owned 10 car dealerships in NYC. 

So now, I am 17 years old, living on my own, heir to all 10 car dealerships the day I turn 18 (dec 14 of this year). Im paying for my college also, majoring in pharmacy. 

i know you didnt want my life story but you asked. lol_

 
Wowzerssssss!!!! wow.... I am speechless.  see ... I dont think I can put myself thru college IF I had that much $.  I am a college grad but wow... all that money.  I am sorry about ur gps but 10 car dealershipssss 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pharm major is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  pretty tough I heard.  GL


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_WH0RE* 

 
_lol, no I didnt win the lottery.
Both of my grandparents had terminal cancer. 
When my grandmother passed, she left me $100,000.
A year later when my grandfather died, he left me the rest of what they had. Grand totalling to over a million dollars.

My grandmother was a nurse, and my grandfather owned 10 car dealerships in NYC. 

So now, I am 17 years old, living on my own, heir to all 10 car dealerships the day I turn 18 (dec 14 of this year). Im paying for my college also, majoring in pharmacy. 

i know you didnt want my life story but you asked. lol_

 
Girl you are just blessed like that! That is awesome, good luck with school. and Fantastic Haul!!


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Oct 22, 2006)

Great haul girlie!!!! But im confused the pret-a-porter is an online exlusive so come's you got that?


----------



## juli (Oct 22, 2006)

kistchmas that was released on Oct. 19 is that diff. from old/prev. released kitchmas?? On MAC website there are two Kitchmas listed and color description seems to be different...??  does anyone know? have u tried urs yet??


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.VivaDiva.* 

 
_Great haul girlie!!!! But im confused the pret-a-porter is an online exlusive so come's you got that?_

 
oops.
forgot that part.
my computer wouldnt let me order it, so i went to the store, and paid for it, supposed to get it tommorrow =]


----------



## MAC_WH0RE (Oct 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *juli* 

 
_kistchmas that was released on Oct. 19 is that diff. from old/prev. released kitchmas?? On MAC website there are two Kitchmas listed and color description seems to be different...?? does anyone know? have u tried urs yet??_

 
havent tried it.
ill let you know when i do.
i never used the old one? so i dont know if its different.


----------



## danabanayna (Oct 22, 2006)

WOW!! Great haul...I keep trying to tell myself I don't need the red lips...but I want it!!!


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Oct 23, 2006)

juli said:


> kistchmas that was released on Oct. 19 is that diff. from old/prev. released kitchmas?? On MAC website there are two Kitchmas listed and color description seems to be different...??  does anyone know? have u tried urs yet??[/QUO
> 
> No honey it is the same.


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 29, 2006)

amazing haul


----------



## sugaxbayb (Oct 30, 2006)

thats awesome!! I wish I could go in & spend hundreds but I seem to budget myself.


----------

